# Solved: Some of website hyperlinks not working in Firefox



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

Hi

New to this, so please forgive me if it seems garbled.

Operating system: Windows XP Professional
Running Windows 2007

I have recently transferred our company website (intelligentbusiness.biz) design from Frontpage to Expression Web and have been slowly picking my way through all the compatibility issues. I have now published my site and everything seems fine in IE7. However, in Fire 2.0.0.14, some of my hyperlinks will not work. These are my navigational buttons that I created at the top of the page. Really cannot figure out why these links will not work when others do.

Can anyone advise?

Thanks.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

All of the links I clicked (using Firefox 3rc1) worked fine. Which ones do not work for you?

Peace...


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

for any issues with webpages and firefox. A great de-bugging tool is firebug. Allows you to see exactly how firefox is interepting your html.


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

Don't know what to say! My boss and I both tried and links wouldn't work so I took down the updated site and replaced with old Frontpage backup. If I replace individual pages with new Expression Web pages the links work, but if I publish the whole site from Expression the links don't work!! Also having lots of display issues with Firefox.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, if you can publish the site so we can see it, we can help you figure out what is wrong. It's hard to know what's wrong if we can't see the data. 

Peace...


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

Finally managed to publish website, with all its display problems. Any help welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I see what you mean about the links not working. Leave it up for a bit to give me a chance to download the page and see what's up.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I know why the links don't work in Firefox. Make this change in style.css:

```
#top_search {
  width: 235px;
  height: 195px;
  float: right;
  position: absolute;
  padding-left: 14px;
  padding-top: 50px;
  [b]background-color: red;[/b]
}
```
Add the background color attribute in bold above. Then, load the site in Firefox and in IE7. If you can, post a screenshot of the page loaded in IE7, after making the change above.

Basically, the "top_search" DIV is covering the menu with "About Us", "Services", etc. The change above will illustrate this clear as day. 

What is the purpose of the "top_search" DIV?

Peace...


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

Thank you so much - really helped. The Search div originally had a search facility in but not using now, will get rid of this. 

Sorry but I don't know how to include a screenshot. 

You don't know why my 3 column layout doesn't display properly in Firefox when you first look at it (with refresh it jumps back into place)?

Thank you again.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

PinkyPunk said:


> You don't know why my 3 column layout doesn't display properly in Firefox when you first look at it (with refresh it jumps back into place)?


It does for me.

Peace...


----------



## PinkyPunk (May 28, 2008)

OK.

Thanks for all your help.

I might post another thread about the columns.


----------

